# George Carlin- Germs & Immune system



## hollydolly (May 9, 2021)




----------



## StarSong (May 10, 2021)

LOL 
Thanks for this, @hollydolly, not sure if I've ever seen this bit before.  

While the hilarious GC obviously exaggerated for humor, there's plenty of truth in there, too.  Hygiene theater, in particular.    

Unlike GC, I knew at least ten people who'd had polio and were left with atrophied limbs as a result.


----------



## Sunny (May 10, 2021)

He was so brilliant!  I still miss him.

I got to wondering what he died of. A horrible infection caused by picking up the food he had dropped on a Calcutta sidewalk and eating it?  No, he died of plain old ordinary heart disease. 

I also have to wonder what he would have had to say about people walking around outside wearing masks, even though they have been fully vaccinated. IMO, that's definitely overkill.


----------



## StarSong (May 10, 2021)

Sunny said:


> He was so brilliant!  I still miss him.
> 
> I got to wondering what he died of. A horrible infection caused by picking up the food he had dropped on a Calcutta sidewalk and eating it?  No, he died of plain old ordinary heart disease.
> 
> I also have to wonder what he would have had to say about people walking around outside wearing masks, even though they have been fully vaccinated. IMO, that's definitely overkill.


He died at 71.  Gone too soon.


----------



## StarSong (May 10, 2021)

Sunny said:


> I also have to wonder what he would have had to say about people walking around outside wearing masks, even though they have been fully vaccinated. IMO, that's definitely overkill.


I agree.  Problem is that so many are not vaccinated, and based on SF comments alone it's clear a goodly portion (though not all) of those would dispense with masks as soon as they could get away with it.


----------



## Sunny (May 10, 2021)

Yeah, so what's the answer to that?  We could all be stuck having to wear those damn masks until the end of time, because of those people who refuse to get the vaccine (or can't, because of allergies or whatever).  

I also think telling people they have to wear the mask indoors when they are among strangers is pointless, since restaurants are now open, or at least partially open. When my son and I had lunch yesterday at our favorite Mexican restaurant, every table was filled (it was Mother's Day, after all) but the tables were widely spaced. We figured they were at about 50% capacity. I think those restaurant requirements are mandated locally, so there's lots of variation even within the same state.

Anyway, obviously in a restaurant, the masks come off. How else can you enjoy a delicious, messy steak and chicken fritata?


----------



## Don M. (May 10, 2021)

StarSong said:


> He died at 71.  Gone too soon.


Yup, George Carlin was probably one of the world's Best comedians, of all time.  His language was often a bit "extreme", but he had a way of telling it "like it is".


----------



## John cycling (May 10, 2021)

Sunny said:


> We could all be stuck having to wear those damn masks until the end of time, because of those people who refuse to get the vaccine



I haven't worn a mask at all since the media pandemic began, but that has nothing to do with your choice to wear one.
You're only wearing a mask because you're choosing to wear one.



StarSong said:


> Problem is that so many are not vaccinated, and based on SF comments alone it's clear a goodly portion (though not all) of those would dispense with masks as soon as they could get away with it.



People choosing to not be poisoned, are the ones mostly likely to want to continue breathing fresh air.
Free choice, and logic101.


----------



## Nathan (May 10, 2021)

Don M. said:


> Yup, George Carlin was probably one of the world's Best comedians, of all time.  His language was often a bit "extreme", but he had a way of telling it "like it is".


George Carlin always _"hit the nail on the head" _with his comedy perspective.  Yea, like many comedians he did have some potty mouth, doesn't offend me but expletives aren't really necessary for humor.
**off topic a little
On Netflix I discovered a bunch of comedians that are super funny without big potty mouths.  
 I'll start a list:  Here.


----------



## Chet (May 10, 2021)

What he said about swimming in the river struck a chord with me. We swam in the Susquehanna River as kids long before there were sewage treatment plants and to my knowledge, never suffered any illness. Actually, swimming in a pool loaded with chemicals and other people probably is more deleterious to your health.


----------



## Sunny (May 10, 2021)

> People choosing to not be poisoned, are the ones mostly likely to want to continue breathing fresh air.
> Free choice, and logic101.



The problem with that is, if they die from Covid, they won't be breathing anything.


----------



## John cycling (May 10, 2021)

Sunny said:


> The problem with that is, if they die from Covid, they won't be breathing anything.



That's why I choose to keep breathing freely  and to not be poisoned with Covid.


----------

